# Need xray films help please



## Broken T (Oct 10, 2021)

Ok, this is my is the process that I did. I bought 12lbs of films off eBay for $45. I set up 2 2.5gal buckets, one had bleach(splashless) and the other had tap water. I stripped the films, and rinsed them in the water. It took around 7gals of bleach. Like 3gals of the bleach was regular bleach. I don't know if that matters at all. 

After it was all stripped, I rinsed with hot tap water. Here's where I don't know if I did something wrong. I thought after the rinsing to get the bleach out of it, and to bring my ph to 7....that what I'd be left with is a white cloud of AgCl, but it was kind of grey with a hint of purple to it. I should've just stopped there, but I digress. 

Then I put my handheld blender in the container, and as it was blending I added my sodium hydroxide. It turned black, and heated up like it's suppose to. I took temp readings frequently during the process. It got up to about 218°F, and the heat shattered my beaker. (That never happened before). I got it all cleaned up, and put it back in a new beaker. There was still some AgCl in the solution as specks that I could see, so I added more sodium hydroxide(smaller doses, and slower then before). Then I seen only black in the beaker.

Final step, or so I thought. My little blender was going in short bursts as I added my sugar(small and slow doses). Now I thought I'd be able to visibly see the silver fall out as I was adding the sugar. But, I couldn't see anything fall out, and to be honest I never seen really any kind of reaction happen from adding the sugar. Did I mess something up? I thought maybe if I just let it settle for a while I'd be able to see something, but it's been about 6 hrs as of now and I still see nothing. 

P.S. I kept all my waste solutions because it is all white and cloudy. I'm thinking that it's AgCl, but I'm not real sure. Can someone please lend a hand to put me on the path to silver redemption. Thank you


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 11, 2021)

Collect all solids, dry and melt. If white AgCl is present add soda ash. From 12 pounds around 50g is expected (losing business)


----------



## Broken T (Oct 11, 2021)

Thank you for the advice Lino1406. But what do I do about what I have going on now?


----------



## raschultz62 (Nov 7, 2021)

Broken T said:


> Ok, this is my is the process that I did. I bought 12lbs of films off eBay for $45. I set up 2 2.5gal buckets, one had bleach(splashless) and the other had tap water. I stripped the films, and rinsed them in the water. It took around 7gals of bleach. Like 3gals of the bleach was regular bleach. I don't know if that matters at all.
> 
> After it was all stripped, I rinsed with hot tap water. Here's where I don't know if I did something wrong. I thought after the rinsing to get the bleach out of it, and to bring my ph to 7....that what I'd be left with is a white cloud of AgCl, but it was kind of grey with a hint of purple to it. I should've just stopped there, but I digress.
> 
> ...


----------



## ION 47 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey! I have extensive experience in the processing of silver X-ray films by wet process. Medical pictures, which have been taken from 2010 to the present day, contain no more than 4 grams per kilogram, which is approximately 2 grams per pound. You did everything correctly, you had to use heat-resistant dishes, the reaction of reducing silver with alkali and sugar is exothermic. I use other methods of silver withdrawal.


----------



## DaddyD (Nov 10, 2021)

ION 47 said:


> Hey! I have extensive experience in the processing of silver X-ray films by wet process. Medical pictures, which have been taken from 2010 to the present day, contain no more than 4 grams per kilogram, which is approximately 2 grams per pound. You did everything correctly, you had to use heat-resistant dishes, the reaction of reducing silver with alkali and sugar is exothermic. I use other methods of silver withdrawal.


I have always used a mixture of borax and water always had good results


----------



## Broken T (Oct 1, 2022)

What is


ION 47 said:


> Hey! I have extensive experience in the processing of silver X-ray films by wet process. Medical pictures, which have been taken from 2010 to the present day, contain no more than 4 grams per kilogram, which is approximately 2 grams per pound. You did everything correctly, you had to use heat-resistant dishes, the reaction of reducing silver with alkali and sugar is exothermic. I use other methods of silver withdrawal.


What is your preferred method if you don't mind educating me?


----------



## Broken T (Oct 1, 2022)

Thank you raschultz62. I appreciate all of you for the replies.


----------



## Broken T (Oct 1, 2022)

To all the people that gave me a reply, I appreciate you for taking the time to share your experiences with me.


----------



## Broken T (Oct 6, 2022)

Got my first batch of silver dropped out of solution onto some copper. Excited to say the least. Watching the process happen was awesome to watch. Thank you to everybody that help me by answering questions, and pushing me to find my own answers.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 7, 2022)

Broken T said:


> Ok, this is my is the process that I did. I bought 12lbs of films off eBay for $45. I set up 2 2.5gal buckets, one had bleach(splashless) and the other had tap water. I stripped the films, and rinsed them in the water. It took around 7gals of bleach. Like 3gals of the bleach was regular bleach. I don't know if that matters at all.
> 
> After it was all stripped, I rinsed with hot tap water. Here's where I don't know if I did something wrong. I thought after the rinsing to get the bleach out of it, and to bring my ph to 7....that what I'd be left with is a white cloud of AgCl, but it was kind of grey with a hint of purple to it. I should've just stopped there, but I digress.
> 
> ...


if you need X ray films I sell you 12 lbs with 22 $ at half price


----------



## nickton (Oct 9, 2022)

I was told you don't even need to do the sugar process with film silver. Just melt down what you strips off and you're good. Also a better way to leach is with a hot bath of part diluted bleach and lye. It definitely saves on bleach. But maybe you already know that.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 9, 2022)

w


nickton said:


> I was told you don't even need to do the sugar process with film silver. Just melt down what you strips off and you're good. Also a better way to leach is with a hot bath of part diluted bleach and lye. It definitely saves on bleach. But maybe you already know th


wat?


----------

